
Show HN: A simple CRM for commercial real estate - Ephs05msm
https://targets.towerhunt.com/
======
Ephs05msm
Hi, I'm Matt. I built this tool last week and wanted to get feedback on it
right away.

Direct investment in commercial real estate is difficult. Finding good deals
is a big part of the job. Among other things, this takes industry contacts.
These contacts are good at certain things. Take brokers for example. Some know
office buildings. Others only sell apartments. Each has a geographic focus.

Brokerage is difficult for a similar reason. You need contacts who own
buildings. You also need contacts who buy buildings. (Both are investors.) By
definition, brokers need to match these groups. But each investor is good at
certain things.

Because of this, it's important to be able to reach the right people for each
deal. This requires organization and context, which take effort. Successful
investors and brokers don't have much free time or patience. So, this product
tries to optimize context vs effort. More context than your phone's contacts
app. Less effort than a full CRM. It does this by using investment criteria
("targets") to connect people. Then it maintains a contact list based on those
connections. You can share targets via link.

I'd be grateful for any feedback, even if you aren't familiar with commercial
real estate. Thank you!

